# Finally got Duke



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Well we finally brought home Duke last night. Have been waiting sinse Febuary . He's a black/red handsome 8 week old.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

What a cutie! I have about two weeks before mine comes home. I've been waiting since Feb. 14 myself!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a cutie! congrats!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Adorable! I can't wait until I get another puppy!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Cutie pie. Love the pic of him licking the jolly egg.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my, such a cute little buggar, thanks for sharing


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

So so so CUTE! He reminds me a lot of my dog at that age, he looked very similar! I like the picture of him licking the egg


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Brought him home last night. Had an AMAZING night. Tonight I think is going to be a bit harder. Turned into the little terror of a puppy we were expecting. We will see  he's worth it 

The one with him licking the egg is also my favorite!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I will not have puppy fever, I will not have puppy fever... lol

Gorgeous pup


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

So how the heck do you wear out an 8 week old? He won't really walk, we won't really play with toys for more than 30 seconds. Suggestions?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sibze said:


> So how the heck do you wear out an 8 week old? He won't really walk, we won't really play with toys for more than 30 seconds. Suggestions?


He's adorable. Just let him be a puppy. Explore different places, sounds, flooring in and around your home and yard. Play for short bursts. At 8 weeks he will still sleep a lot. You can do little things like put his food by the vacuum turned on so he learns to not care about the noise. Teach him his name and to follow you around with treats/food. Etc. he should tire out pretty easy at this age. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

sooo adorable


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys  he's our little goblin haha


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

So not getting too much sleep. He's waking us up about every hour to two hours to go out for pee. He's really good at waking us up though so that's good. 

Right now, he's whining a little and putting his paws on the crate to wake us, should we continue to take him out every time he wakes us up? I'm just worried he'll get to the point were he knows that's how he gets out attention... We make sure to give him no attention when we take him out. He goes out, goes pee and then he's taken right back upstairs to his crate.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

omg... adorable overload!


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Neko. I hope we can bring him to the beach one day like you did with Zeus. Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Sibze said:


> Thanks Neko. I hope we can bring him to the beach one day like you did with Zeus. Looks like so much fun!


Well you will have snow for him to play in while we down here in the FL only have hot sand lol


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Switchblade906 said:


> Well you will have snow for him to play in while we down here in the FL only have hot sand lol


Haha this is true! I can't wait for the first time he sees snow. That will be fun. 

Right now he's on the floor in a barking match with a water bottle. He's not sure what it is haha


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Got so hot out yesterday he was having a hard time with it so we put the AC on. Well didn't he find the best, coolest spot he could.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

And today we are having a two ear up kind of day.


----------



## kekafo (Mar 20, 2013)

He is so cuute!! He looks alot like my Gucci who is 12 weeks today. :wub:


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks  and you're right! They do look similar.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Duke hasn't grown at all...


----------



## ElenaA (Jul 10, 2013)

WOW!! SO CUTE:wub:!!! i cant wait to see more pictures of Duke grow!! congratulations!!:wild:


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I love his markings


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone  we think he's a little cutie


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Duke telling me he's ready for his dinner


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

What a cutie pie!! Congratulations!

And look how fresh and clean all his puppy supplies are. I'm not sure which I'm more jealous over, haha. 30 mins with a new toy and mine leave it looking like I purchased it ten years ago


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Oops! didn't realize you were giving an update. Doh.

What a big handsome boy he is becoming!


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha ya, he doesn't like destroying his toys. He does enjoy destroying water bottles though


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> Oops! didn't realize you were giving an update. Doh.
> 
> What a big handsome boy he is becoming!


Thanks


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

Too cute. I remember my GSD looked flop-eared as a pup and then one morning both his ears were up and have been ever since.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Ya same with him. Since the day they were both up, they've never gone back down again. We thought they would during teething but not at all so far


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Love him! What a handsome guy! Is he as sweet as he looks? Our Duke (aka Buddy) is soooooooooooo sweet!


----------

